# medicare with bi-lateral hernia



## cynthiabrown (Jun 13, 2013)

we have always billed bi-lateral with rt and lt and now medicare ( illinois) will not pay......anyone else running into problems


----------



## TWinsor (Jun 13, 2013)

according to what I am finding you need to use the 50 modifier for bilateral on hernia repairs.  Medicare does not accept the Rt/LT modifiers on the 49505.

HTH!


----------



## cynthiabrown (Jun 13, 2013)

They always did in past.is this new?  Do they not accept lt,rt at all???


----------



## Kisalyn (Jun 13, 2013)

What is your denial remark and what are the actual codes you sent through?


----------



## cynthiabrown (Jun 14, 2013)

i sent 49650-rt 49650-lt and denial was for medicallu unlikelt edit. more than unit of service allowable for this procedure code


----------



## TWinsor (Jun 17, 2013)

in checking my coding software edits Medicare does not accept the Rt/LT on this code and the MUE is 1.   I would suggest using 49650-50 with 1 unit.

HTH!


----------

